
Google Faces Record EU Antitrust Fine - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-faces-record-european-antitrust-fine-1497602658
======
redm
I'm torn because as a consumer (and a corporate consumer), I love to use
Google products, they are great.

Working within Googles systems (search, ads, publishing, etc) though has been
frustrating at best, ruinious at worst.

I doubt this fine will change Google in any meaninful way though, it will take
more such as a top down attitude change or serious anti-trust calls.

------
pravda
For those without WSJ accounts:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/16/business/eu-google-
antitr...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/16/business/eu-google-antitrust-
fine.html)

------
bitmapbrother
And will be promptly appealed. Intel has yet to pay a dime of its 2009 fine.

